

Why Now is the time to bet on Japan - adario
http://z3n.tv/2011/04/19/5-reasons-why-now-is-the-time-to-bet-on-japan/

======
BasDirks
I'll chip in a sixth reason: Japan's track record in overcoming adversity.

